# Mummichogs and Mosquitofish



## citykitty (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone have experience with either mummichogs or mosquitofish in community tanks with other fish? I have a 44gal with some tetras and little puffers, and i put in a few baby mosquitofish from my pond (I think that's what they are). I think the mosquito fish are acting a little aggressive towards the puffers. Is that normal? I'm thinking of putting them back outside.

Also i found a mummichog in the pond today that was dumped in by a neighbor a few months back after a fishing trip. I was surprised to find him in there, as most of the ones he put in there didn't make it. But as I was looking at him and the mosquitofish in a glass jar, I started to question whether they were mosquitofish at all. Maybe they're baby mummis. I did put mosquitofish in the pond and assumed they bred, hence all the babies. But now I'm not sure, they sort of look similar on google images.

Is a mummichog a good fish for a community tank with smaller fish? the mummi is about 2.5 inches long and the other fish are an inch or under.

thx!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

never kept a mummichog but plenty of gambusia and the ones I have kept are not real friendly to other fish and I have seen them bullying quite a bit, at least those that I have kept


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Mummichogs are really a brackish water fish but are about the hardiest fish I've ever dealt with. I don't know about the community tank idea long term .The mummichogs, ideally ,would prefer cooler water.You wouldn't be dissapointed setting up at tank for just them.Just writing this has me thinking. Oh man' my wife's gonna kill me.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Gambusia are nasty little fish. I have several full grown Holbrokii and they live with several 4 1/2"-5" Jack Dempseys. Before you ask, they do not hide at all. They hit the surface with the Jacks at feeding time and chase pellets when those hit the water. They are also fin nippers, worse than tigher barbs. I'd avoid mixing them with your native.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

If memory serves...when I did keep them the Gambusia were aggressive but then I had them in/w other native fish which
were perfectly used to having to run off a gambusia now and then. That or the "other" fish considered them to be food.
A native Killi fish about 3-4" long was it's main tank mate although I did often have a juvy 1-2" brim in there.


----------

